# pistaccio cheese revisited



## smoke freak (May 17, 2009)

This has been posted before but for all the newbs Im puttin it up again.

When I smoke cheese I like to leave it unwrapped overnight in the fridge. It gets kinda dry and cracked lookin and thats alright. The dryness seems to take the smoke nicely.

Then Ill light about 6-10 briquettes and put them in the firebox of the Chargriller. On top of that goes a foil pack of Pistaccio nut shells. The cheese goes on the far side near the exhaust. As far from the heat as possible. Ive never had a problem with melting. Not even on a hot day but I usually try to do this early in the AM before the sun heats things up. After the shells stop smokin, usually about 30-40 minutes, then its done. Then back in the fridge unwrapped untill chilled. Bag it and leave it set as long as you can stand it cause the longer it waits the better it gets.

Thats it... Now I gotta go ckeck my cheese. It should be done.


----------

